

Show HN: Anonyvoice.com - leave an anonymous voice message, see it on the site. - Roedou
http://www.anonyvoice.com/

======
Roedou
This was something of an excuse to try out other features of Twilio on Google
App Engine.

Messages are anonymous, so please feel free to call the number and leave a
message. Transcription is fairly fast, and messages should appear within ~20
seconds.

